# Enrico Di Ventura wird neuer Produktentwickler bei LMAB



## Aalzheimer (6. Januar 2021)

Da haben sie die Jungs mal schnell Ihren "Gewinner" gekrallt  
Scheint ja zu wissen was er so tut


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Januar 2021)

Ich kenne den Profi nicht , aber der Name ist schon schön ! 

R.S.


----------



## Fruehling (6. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Scheint ja zu wissen was er so tut



Hauptsache, er verkauft mir weiterhin seine alten Piketime-Köder...


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Januar 2021)

Was ist denn ein _Chief Product Officer_? Wo kann man diesen Ausbildungsberuf erlernen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

You Tube Predator Cup fand ich spannend und habe es oft verfolgt...
2020 habe ich es voll verpasst, mein Abendprogramm steht für die nächsten langweilige Abende schonmal fest wenn ich nicht Fußball gucke oder grade mal angeln bin...


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Januar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein _Chief Product Officer_? Wo kann man diesen Ausbildungsberuf erlernen?


Die Antwort findest Du in der Vorstellung. Produktentwickler, von mir auch aus Hauptverantwortlich. Welchen Ausbildungsberuf und Werdegang diese Jungs machen, ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht bekannt. Ich denke aber schon, dass viele von denen Quereinsteiger sind, die Ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben und über soziale Netzwerke die entsprechenden Firmen auf sie aufmerksam geworden sind.


----------



## Hennesee81 (7. Januar 2021)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt welche Ruten er dann demnächst so fischt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Januar 2021)

Die "Produkte" aus Gummi sind doch schon ausentwickelt - was nun kommt , sind Plagiate oder leichte Veränderungen.

Jeder Raubfisch ist mit den derzeit am Markt erhältlichen Ködern ( in  Hülle und Fülle vorhanden ), zu fangen.

Innovationen gibt es nicht mehr.

nun kommt es darauf an , Kaufbegehrlichkeiten beim Angler zu wecken - nicht der Köder muss dem Fisch gefallen , sondern der Köder

muss dem Angler gefallen.

Darauf zielt die Produkt"entwicklung" ab.

Eine Hand voll Twister in 3 , 4 Farben täten es allerdings genauso....

Sehr clever hingegen war die Strategie , ein paar Angler den Köder quasi selbst entwickeln zu lassen - für lau - und dann noch Werbung in Form
von Fangberichten zu generieren - ebenfalls ( fast ) für lau - clever, sehr clever 

Wo das allerdings passierte , weiß ich nicht mehr so genau 

Eintagsfliege oder nicht, wird sich zeigen....

R.S.

P.S: Ködertip "Flying Lure" - es gibt NICHTS Besseres


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2021)

Es wundert mich immer wieder, wie sich manche an Meldungen zu neuen Aufgaben von Anglern reiben. 


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die Antwort findest Du in der Vorstellung. Produktentwickler, von mir auch aus Hauptverantwortlich. Welchen Ausbildungsberuf und Werdegang diese Jungs machen, ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht bekannt. Ich denke aber schon, dass viele von denen Quereinsteiger sind, die Ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben und über soziale Netzwerke die entsprechenden Firmen auf sie aufmerksam geworden sind.


Genauso sieht es aus. 
Jetzt kann er seine Erfahrung in neue Produkte stecken und kann sich vermutlich ganz nach seinen Vorstellungen entfalten. 

Why not? 
Alle Produkte um uns herum stecken voller Marketing und kein Schwein rührt sich, wenn Herbert Müller jetzt plötzlich bei Audi Produktentwickler ist und nicht mehr bei BMW. 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Innovationen gibt es nicht mehr.


Auch richtig. 
Aber der Markt schreit doch nach Produkten, die jetzt lila getupft sind und das Aroma haben oder so. Gut verpackt wird es gekauft. 
Wie überall. 
Ob es Autos, TVs oder Schuhe sind. 
Selbst Fußbälle werden immer wieder neu erfunden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Januar 2021)

Zu Lasten der "Ladenhüter" allerdings.

Es ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht nachhaltig , tonnenweise neue Gummiwürmer aus Fernost auf dem Markt zu schmeißen , die mit Lametta zu bewerben

und trendigem Outfit im Neonlook.

Alles hat 2 Seiten und der Angler , der vorher Pannfischer war , mutiert zum Streetfischer , der ständig neue Giftköder "konsumiert"

Ich sehe es doch selbst : haufenweise Tackle und Gummi im Keller , das ich vermutlich nie wieder nutzen werde.

Es ist der Fluch der Konsumgeilheit , das wurde mir während der Entschleunigung in den letzten Monaten sehr deutlich.

Aber es ist schon so, dass ich mit der handvoll Twister nicht ganz richtig lag : an manchen Gewässern fängt man damit keinen Barsch mehr , weil die Fische dazugelernt haben...gerade Barsche sind schlau.

Somit ist man wieder bei gewissen Absichten , "heiligen Gralen" , die Produktentwickler gerne predigen : C+R ! bspw.

So kann der moderne "Trophäensport" die Fischbestände schonen , die dann mit immer diverseren ködern, mehrfach beangelt werden können.

So sieht es doch in Wahrheit aus , was wilde Männer und Co so vorschnacken.

Ganz amüsant, wenn man durchblickt.

R.S.



R.S.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die Antwort findest Du in der Vorstellung. Produktentwickler, von mir auch aus Hauptverantwortlich.


Schon klar, aber warum muss man alles ver-englischen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

Globales handeln ... Heute muss du schon englisch drauf haben sonst bist du out...


----------

